# SQWIBS  "Pineapple Habanero" Hot Sauce



## sqwib (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, it,s been a whole year since I posted my hot sauce adventure.

I got started on this kick by Craig

Click here... for that post, which has more detailed info to processing and packaging

In that post I said I was working on a few more, I completely forgot about them, well here's the "Pineapple Habanero Hot Sauce".

Quite easy and my favorite.

I am looking for pics of the Lemon-Lime hot sauce and the Mango Hot Sauce, hopefully I can find them.

*SQWIBS  "Pineapple Habanero" Hot Sauce*​
Started November 27th, 2011.













Sliced Habaneros
 










Hot red cherry pure'.
 









Added a bit of vinegar and salt to keep peppers submerged, this can be removed later.
 








Cap on loosely to let gas escape.
 







 


Picked up a larger container.

Added 24 jalapenos and the pineapple.
 
















I was afraid of mold so I ran it through the food processor to liquify it a bit.
 









Bottled 7 weeks later.
 






	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2012)

Try it Folks! I was one of the privileged to have been given a bottle by the Man himself...Kicks ASS! This will make you Sweat but not blow your face off hot, has tons of flavor the way the best Hot Sauces are...JJ


----------

